# JD 6300 Wiring diagrams



## tommurphy73 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have just purchased a JD 6300 which has some fire damage. Most of the wires are easily fixed except I have found that two Electronic control boxes under the fuse box have been badly damaged. I cannot read the part numbers so cannot find out what they do. There are approximately 15 wires going to the two control boxes. Any help identifying these or with some wiring diagrams would be very much appreciated

Best Regards
Tom


----------

